# What kind of birth control do you use?



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

This thread was inspired by some talk in the 18+ thread, but I don't think it's too graphic to post here. :b

Please check any form of birth control you have used in the past, or are currently using.

*Oh and if you're a virgin or not currently sexually active, you can vote which form of birth control you would like to use.*


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

The pill (MonoNessa) as well as the Pullout Method. Condoms when needed.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

PS - There's a 18+ thread? WHERE?!?!


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

The pull out method , works every time Ha ha ha ha ha 
No seriously don't do this .


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Blushy said:


> PS - There's a 18+ thread? WHERE?!?!


this?

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/18-551/


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I use Seasonique (extended-cycle pill), so I only have my period 4 times a year. :boogie
And my partner uses condoms. Non-lubricated...the lubricated ones are weird.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Grog said:


> The pull out method , works every time Ha ha ha ha ha
> No seriously don't do this .


How about you read it again? I take the pill. My husband and I *ALSO* practice the Pullout Method. Twice the protection. POM is just an extra precaution we choose to take.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

No option for abortion?


----------



## MirrorMirrorTree (Apr 29, 2014)

We use Pom but are getting tired of that. Thinking of just NTNP until the inevitable new baby occurs. I don't like birth control or the thought of cutting off our fertility by a vsec or tubes tied so I will have to learn to love being pregnant lol!


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

um, well, since its been forever and a day since i last had any sexual contact, abstinence, lol. but i was on the pill while with my ex. forget which one though.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> No option for abortion?


That can be in "other", along with anything else I forgot. :b
I also meant to add Plan B


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Think you missed a few types.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

mezzoforte said:


> That can be in "other", along with anything else I forgot. :b
> I also meant to add Plan B


The very idea.

I want a new poll, and I want it right now!!



komorikun said:


> Think you missed a few types.


^ Post-natal abortion?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> ^ Post-natal abortion?


Do you want a post-natal abortion, justlurking?

Withdrawal method, sterilization, hormonal implant, hormonal injection, contraceptive patch, and there are 2 types of IUDs- copper and hormonal (mirena).

Anyways, I have used in the past condoms, the withdrawal method, the birth control pill, and the IUD. Had an abortion too but I wouldn't count that as birth control.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

lol... i melt before i even start to talk to a girl.. that counts?

ok.. i would use condoms.. but frankly never had one on...so... will leave that for that future day when i do my first sexy time ....


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

komorikun said:


> Do you want a post-natal abortion, justlurking?


Are you offering? I'd love one; I'd pay you to do it, quite well. I feel a wave of relief just thinking about it. Not sure my family would give it the 'OK', though.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Stairs


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Being utterly repulsive to women.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I "just say no"......:hide I've never been asked.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Lycra


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

coathangers


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Condom. Pullout is too risky. When I feel like I'm about to orgasm, I usually don't have much time lol.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Condoms are too risky, If you want to cut out the risk of pregnancy you prevent sex all together with a good case of social anxiety, not one pregnancy scare for me in years.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't need anything right now, but I'd go for the male condoms. I don't like the idea of taking a pill or anything, that's too unnatural for me. But if I'm getting banged on a regular basis I might change my mind cause I really don't want kids right now, or ever.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

There's also *Natural Family Planning (or Rhythm Method)*: a method of birth control that involves abstention from sexual intercourse during the period of ovulation which is determined through observation and measurement of bodily signs (as cervical mucus and body temperature).

I don't know how I feel about NFP. I know a couple in their 40s that have used it for years.. but NFP sounds like a lot of work. I'm far too paranoid about getting pregnant to risk it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> Condoms are too risky, If you want to cut out the risk of pregnancy you prevent sex all together with a good case of social anxiety, not one pregnancy scare for me in years.


Oh come on now. I have a hard time believing there are no ladies that want to be a part of the crime club. SA is just an annoyance that makes things more difficult. There are plenty of girls out there that would love a devilishly handsome specimen such as yourself.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Jealous Mom...


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Social anxiety


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm kind of interested in trying a female condom. Just for the hell of it. My husband thinks it'll feel like ****ing a plastic bag. 

Anyone have experience with one?


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

coat hanger


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I hear if the girl is on top she doesn't get pregnant.

not srs


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Blushy said:


> How about you read it again? I take the pill. My husband and I *ALSO* practice the Pullout Method. Twice the protection. POM is just an extra precaution we choose to take.


Sorry op , oh wait your not , and the pull out method as the only type of control is very risky . In a lot of guys there is seamen before ejaculation and still present on round two . 
I did read the op s post again as you suggest and don't know how my post has provoked an aggressive reply from you as well as seeing others also feel the same about the pull out method being risky I think you have overreacted towards me a bit .


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Oh come on now. I have a hard time believing there are no ladies that want to be a part of the crime club. SA is just an annoyance that makes things more difficult. There are plenty of girls out there that would love a devilishly handsome specimen such as yourself.


You know as well as I do that decent looks won't prevent SA from being the anti poon.



Blushy said:


> I'm kind of interested in trying a female condom. Just for the hell of it. My husband thinks it'll feel like ****ing a plastic bag.
> 
> Anyone have experience with one?


Female condoms are worse than regular condoms, I would have just preferred she went downtown on me, because like you said it was like going at it with a lubed up sandwich baggy.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Grog said:


> Sorry op , oh wait your not , and the pull out method as the only type of control is very risky . In a lot of guys there is seamen before ejaculation and still present on round two .
> I did read the op s post again as you suggest and don't know how my post has provoked an aggressive reply from you as well as seeing others also feel the same about the pull out method being risky I think you have overreacted towards me a bit .


Opps. I thought you quoted me when I said I used POM (or did you change it?). Sorry for the misinterpretation. My bad.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Blushy said:


> Opps. I thought you quoted me when I said I used POM (or did you change it?). Sorry for the misinterpretation. My bad.


No didn't change anything 
All good


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> You know as well as I do that decent looks won't prevent SA from being the anti poon.


Whatever, you're a sexy man beast. Go hunt down your prey.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Blushy said:


> I'm kind of interested in trying a female condom. Just for the hell of it. My husband thinks it'll feel like ****ing a plastic bag.
> 
> Anyone have experience with one?


The people who pick them up from me at work keep coming back for more. A lot more.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> You know as well as I do that decent looks won't prevent SA from being the anti poon.
> 
> Female condoms are worse than regular condoms, I would have just preferred she went downtown on me, because like you said it was like going at it with a lubed up sandwich baggy.


See. I don't think male condoms are all that bad. My husband wouldn't agree, of course. But the textured condoms feel amazing for me.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

zookeeper said:


> The people who pick them up from me at work keep coming back for more. A lot more.


They must be popular in your area. I work in a drugstore. I have NEVER sold a female condom in the year I have worked there.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Missing some options here: pullout, rhythm method, anal all day-everyday

:lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

crimeclub said:


> Condoms are too risky, If you want to cut out the risk of pregnancy you prevent sex all together with a good case of social anxiety, not one pregnancy scare for me in years.


That's right!



Blushy said:


> There's also *Natural Family Planning (or Rhythm Method)*: a method of birth control that involves abstention from sexual intercourse during the period of ovulation which is determined through observation and measurement of bodily signs (as cervical mucus and body temperature).
> 
> I don't know how I feel about NFP. I know a couple in their 40s that have used it for years.. but NFP sounds like a lot of work. I'm far too paranoid about getting pregnant to risk it.


Sweety, it don't make no difference using the rhythm method if they can't keep a beat. :lol



RelinquishedHell said:


> Oh come on now. I have a hard time believing there are no ladies that want to be a part of the crime club. SA is just an annoyance that makes things more difficult. There are plenty of girls out there that would love a devilishly handsome specimen such as yourself.


....some may even want a millenniumman or a relinquishedhell, too.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

arnie said:


> Missing some options here: pullout, rhythm method, anal all day-everyday
> 
> :lol


:spit Is this thread prophylacticist? :con


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:haha some of y'alls didn't vote! :haha


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> Sweety, it don't make no difference using the rhythm method if they can't keep a beat. :lol


They just had baby #6.

:lol


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Blushy said:


> They must be popular in your area. I work in a drugstore. I have NEVER sold a female condom in the year I have worked there.


Hit up the health unit, planned parenthood, AIDS organizations, places like that. They should have all the really good stuff.

EDIT: sorry, misread your comment. I push them pretty hard. Boyfriend doesn't like wearing a condom? Blammo! Problem solved! Also, the working girls love them because they can charge a guy more cuz he doesn't have to suit up.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

missamanda said:


> In the past, the pill and male condom. *Yes, I'm paranoid about children.* And I'm not sexually active now, so nothing.


Same :high5


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

crimeclub said:


> Female condoms are worse than regular condoms


Were you the one who said he reused condoms - turning them inside out after first usage and going again?


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> Were you the one who said he reused condoms -* turning them inside out after first usage and going again?*


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> Were you the one who said he reused condoms - turning them inside out after first usage and going again?












...people do that????


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Whaaaat ha ha ha . ^ ha ah ha 
Second hand from eBay ha ah ah don't worry have been rinsed .


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Blushy said:


> They just had baby #6.
> 
> :lol


 *jaw drops* - SIX BABIES! Musicians, they aren't :lol


----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)

right now abstinence. Was on seasonique for two cycles then I messed it up and stopped taking it. Then again I was taking it to help for acne and just in case it happened, and it didn't haha


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

by not having sex


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> Were you the one who said he reused condoms - turning them inside out after first usage and going again?


Yeah I get a good 4 to 6 uses per condom.

Lol, no I never said that.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm a virgin and I don't predict being sexually active anytime soon (if ever), but I'm unsure what I'd choose as my form of birth control. I'm very skeptical of most birth control pills due to their side effects. I'd probably just end up using a condom. Though penetrative sex is not likely in my future considering my higher preference for females, so I don't have much to worry about.

Edit: I changed my mind. I think I want a hysterectomy. Although I don't know if I'd be able to afford such a thing. But I don't want to ever have biological children. If I don't end up getting sterilized and I somehow get pregnant, I will automatically abort the child.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

Sandals + Socks.


----------



## Half The Man I Used To Be (Mar 5, 2014)

Just Lurking said:


> Were you the one who said he reused condoms - turning them inside out after first usage and going again?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

lunarc said:


> Sandals + Socks.


Are you kidding? Ladies ravage such fashionable men. You rock dem socks and sandals.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Male condoms or the sponge - surprised no one has mentioned that one. Also the pull-out method.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

My face. :b

Eh, that came out sounding dirty. Oh well.


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

None beacause i haven't had sex. What a loser i am.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Blushy said:


> There's also *Natural Family Planning (or Rhythm Method)*: a method of birth control that involves abstention from sexual intercourse during the period of ovulation which is determined through observation and measurement of bodily signs (as cervical mucus and body temperature).


You know what they call people who use the Rhythm Method? Parents.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Raeden said:


> You know what they call people who use the Rhythm Method? Parents.












---

My method of choice is abstaining.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Charmander said:


> My face. :b
> 
> Eh, that came out sounding dirty. Oh well.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Abstinence. The best way to prevent babies!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just Lurking said:


> Were you the one who said he reused condoms - turning them inside out after first usage and going again?





crimeclub said:


> Yeah I get a good 4 to 6 uses per condom.
> 
> Lol, no I never said that.





Half The Man I Used To Be said:


>





Blushy said:


> ...people do that????


I kid you not, I made the EXACT SAME FACE when I read your posts :lol.

.....turning them inside out?! Oh my. :haha


----------



## TheMachine (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't like using condoms. I just pull out and find another target to squirt at for target practice 

Just sayin


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Pull out method


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Condoms or pullout method.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Social isolation.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Endocrine disruptors.
Not sure if they are working though.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Very low sex drive plus being completely repulsive to women seems to work quite well for me.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Am I the only one who thinks that a thread like this is kind of insensitive given the large number of guys and a few girls here who are too socially anxious to get to have sex with someone?

I've been in a relationship for 3 years and I can still feel the self-pity and anger when I saw the thread title. It's not the OP's fault that guys feel this way but I think it would have been better if you kept the poll in the 18+ forum.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Unfortunately we can't make everyone happy. I'm perfectly fine with threads like this one. There are other threads I don't like or agree with. But I'm not the forum police and I don't try to be. People have different likes and dislikes. I don't think this thread is insensitive. I just think people are overly sensitive. We shouldn't be expected to go around babying everyone.

I say leave it to mods to moderate the forums. If you don't like something, don't comment on it.

:stu


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

I only sleep with postmenopausal women.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

probably offline said:


> Social isolation.


This


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> :shock oh my :lol
> 
> Not sure about this one specifically but people who want to close all threads that might hurt their sensibility instead of simply avoiding them? Nah you're not the only one, I've seen quite a few users like that :yes


I never said I wanted to close this thread, don't put words in my mouth.

I'm simply advocating the Canadian way: don't say anything in public that offends people, but if you still have something offensive to say, keep it to your own private club (the 18+ forum)


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Blushy said:


> How about you read it again? I take the pill. My husband and I *ALSO* practice the Pullout Method. Twice the protection. POM is just an extra precaution we choose to take.


Has he ever gone inside? I'm surprised he has the restraint to pull out even when you're on the pill. The feeling is night and day.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

batman can said:


> Has he ever gone inside? I'm surprised he has the restraint to pull out even when you're on the pill. The feeling is night and day.


Yes. But only when I have asked him not to pull out. He has pretty good restraint. Plus he knows I will stress out and be paranoid that I am pregnant if he doesn't. I really doubt he wants to listen to that level of b****ing, y'know? 

We choose to have an abortion during the first year of our marriage [2010-2011]. That was a very difficult decision for us and something I still struggle with. It's really important to me that we don't have another unplanned pregnancy. We do all we can to prevent it until the time is right. Which will hopefully be sometime in 2015.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I use a picket sign which says " no babies allowed "...


----------



## Meekins (May 3, 2014)

Condoms. The pill messed me up :/


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Me


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Nothing, socks can't have babies.


----------



## Life Underneath The Soil (Jun 1, 2014)

I go in to the doctor's office every three months and get a shot. Works wonders.

The first time I got it done, my entire arm hurt for the whole day. It almost felt like I broke it.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Patch and the condom.


----------

